# Coffee meeting during Eid?



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone fancy meeting up during Eid for a coffee and chat? Lets see if we can get some people together! I missed the last 2!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ooohh look at you!  I never pegged you as a "coffee and a chat" kind of person!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Date, time, and place?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

yes, i'd like that. i don't drink coffee, but i'm sure they have some cakes and juice in every coffee shop. would be great to have it somewhere on a terrace outside as the weather is becoming lovely these days.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Wooohoooo on someone taking initiative to do something....


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm (ta-da!) moving into my new flat over Eid as well as working three night shifts, but if its doable, I'll be there! (now, concentrate Waz, you need to find a bed!)


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Someone else that works night shifts! I thought it was just me!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok people!

Monday 12.00, and I'm thinking caribou coffee in the Greens.

Other suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Ok people!
> 
> Monday 12.00, and I'm thinking caribou coffee in the Greens.
> 
> Other suggestions are welcome!


If you can give directions a taxi driver would understand, I'll be there! (Taxi driver couldn't find the last one and I couldn't help him since I don't know the area!)


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

What about in the afternoon or close to the evening (Sunset) somewhere outdoors ? Monday Morning is a call to stay in bed!!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Better one...how about we all get to together in Tim Hortons for a chit chat LOL.


----------



## KM :-) (Oct 9, 2011)

newbie here...im like you cami, dont drink coffee but sure I will be tempted by the cakes..Jimbo count me in, providing I can find the place!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The greens itself should be easy for a taxi driver to find, and once there there is a block of shops and only 2 or 3 roads near that so easy to get to


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Morning Jimbo ,still a midday meet-up ? ,we'll be able to moan about the weather ,tut,tut,raining again.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Instead of a chain like Caribou why not go to Bert's Cafe in The Greens? It's much nicer and the coffee is way better as it's from RAW.



NB Rain = proper bank holiday weather!


----------



## sanjaysm (Sep 23, 2011)

Its already 9:30 so morning coffee is a bit late, any time rest of the day is fine, how would city center sound, amidst hustle and bustle of eid shoppers, would liven up the meet. before 12 or between 4 & 6, anyone for it?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Agreed is this still up I wonder


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

is this meeting still on? who's going and where, finally?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Let's meet in Bert's cafe then @ 12:00 ? Will be there


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Let's meet in Bert's cafe then @ 12:00 ? Will be there


Directions: 

https://www.facebook.com/berts.dubai

If it does not work in your browser just log on to facebook and right on the URL replace everything after the / with berts.dubai

There is a map there


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sitting outside at Berts. Two of us at the table. Anyone else here?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

PVD04 said:


> Sitting outside at Berts. Two of us at the table. Anyone else here?


I was there with my friend. But I did not check our forum site while there. Was not expecting anybody. You might have seen us. Did you see a guy wearing black shorts and another one with back pack ? That was like 3 hours ago lol around 12:20-12:30


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahhh the lovely meetups of EF  Everyone wants to come, no one shows up


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

This is actually quite hilarious! Where was Jim? To be honest, if Jim took the initiative to put up a thread and actually organize something, everyone who was interested should've gone along wtih his suggestion, not give a million different suggestions on top of that!

I bet Jim had his coffee at home


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> This is actually quite hilarious! Where was Jim? To be honest, if Jim took the initiative to put up a thread and actually organize something, everyone who was interested should've gone along wtih his suggestion, not give a million different suggestions on top of that!
> 
> I bet Jim had his coffee at home


The funny thing is that I emailed him like yesterday asking about the gathering and Jim replied saying that he had completely forgotten. This was hilarious, he actually proposed the whole thing and forgot about it ?!!!! LMAO

On a different note, I disagree with Elphaba (by all means lemme tell yua) that the coffee there is something of another world. It is like any other place I ve been to......


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> This is actually quite hilarious! Where was Jim? To be honest, if Jim took the initiative to put up a thread and actually organize something, everyone who was interested should've gone along wtih his suggestion, not give a million different suggestions on top of that!
> 
> I bet Jim had his coffee at home


I don't know about Jim, but that's what I did! Couldn't get it together and call a taxi when plans were still happening 30 min. before....but I sure hope to get to a meet 'n greet before my contract ends!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I am so sorry! What a disaster. I failed completely to appreciate how lazy and idle 4 days off makes you. I didn't even get out of bed until 1pm Monday. (hangs head in shame)

Lets arrange it again but somewhere that everyone knows, and with somebody to remind me!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> I am so sorry! What a disaster. I failed completely to appreciate how lazy and idle 4 days off makes you. I didn't even get out of bed until 1pm Monday. (hangs head in shame)
> 
> Lets arrange it again but somewhere that everyone knows, and with somebody to remind me!


It is alright, s%#t happens. We ALL know you had some drinks late Sunday. What was it ? Vodka, Pinga (sugar cane alcohol), Pisco sour...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> It is alright, s%#t happens. We ALL know you had some drinks late Sunday. What was it ? Vodka, Pinga (sugar cane alcohol), Pisco sour...


There might have been some Jim Beam involved, but to be honest its all a bit hazy........


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> There might have been some Jim Beam involved, but to be honest its all a bit hazy........


It's a relief you are ok Jimbo ,myself and Paul got quite worried you not turning up ,you being an estate agent ,totally out of character ,i nearly phoned the police!...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

confused.dom said:


> It's a relief you are ok Jimbo ,myself and Paul got quite worried you not turning up ,you being an estate agent ,totally out of character ,i nearly phoned the police!...



Haha, I hear the convo now 

"Big Jimbo didnt show up to our expat forum coffee meetup... "

Click,


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

confused.dom said:


> It's a relief you are ok Jimbo ,myself and Paul got quite worried you not turning up ,you being an estate agent ,totally out of character ,i nearly phoned the police!...


HA HA! Yeah for once I conformed tot he Dubai norm!


----------

